
ECM – T.38's Dirty Little Secret (And Why It Matters) - ZykezIX
http://blog.t38fax.com/blog/ecm-t38-dirty-little-secret
======
UCMGuru
Excellent article, being in IP Telecom I know how difficult it is to
successfully use fax over G.711 audio-based SIP Trunks. Kudos!

~~~
ZykezIX
Thanks! One of my favorite articles actually, be sure to check out their
service too!

